# Hairless Spots



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy has developed a couple of tiny hairless spots on his front left leg. It started with 2 spots about a week ago, but there seems to be about 4 now. I'm not sure if it's just from ripping through the woods, or if it could be an allergy of some sort? Anyone experience anything similar?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My 6 month old puppy has been getting bumps on his head then go bald. The vet told us it is an allergy and gave him a shot to reduce the bumps but the baldness was still there and the hair is slowly growing back. He seems to be getting these bumps on his legs too but they aren't spreading aggressively. I think he has a slight allergy to something but not sure what. 
On your picture it doesn't look like bumps but just bald spots. My guess is that it could be from running through the woods and not an allergy. Was there ever a raised bump where the balding is??


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

He has had some small bumps on his head before as well, they looked white and hairless but quickly went away. The ones on his legs have no bumps at all however. Thanks for the input born36.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie had Demodectic Mange where these teeny tiny mites were eating at her head. Initially it looked like little bumps, and then the hair loss. We took her to doctor, and she tested positive for the mites. Not sure if your pups have it, but it's worth reading about the symptoms just in case. Here is a good explanation: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1589&aid=729 
Sophie had them around 6 mos and 10 mos. Haven't seen the spots come back so far  Good luck!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Suliko said:


> Sophie had Demodectic Mange where these teeny tiny mites were eating at her head. Initially it looked like little bumps, and then the hair loss. We took her to doctor, and she tested positive for the mites. Not sure if your pups have it, but it's worth reading about the symptoms just in case. Here is a good explanation: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1589&aid=729
> Sophie had them around 6 mos and 10 mos. Haven't seen the spots come back so far  Good luck!


Just found out Ruby has Demodectic Mange yesterday. She only has one spot so far and my vet just wants to see if her immune system to fight it off.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We went to the vet on Tuesday and they found no mites or anything. She said it is most likely an allergy.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Our English Setter turned out after 10yrs of his life to suddenly be allergic to flea SALIVA...one bite one flea ruined him. It took a lot of money and vet trips to get him fluffy again. Strange some of things that they are allergic to right?
I hear alot of that is in their diet? So just try different food i guess.
best of luck.


----------

